# Alpine 5700 DAT help.



## allnpt0 (Feb 10, 2009)

So I was bored the other day and decided to dig out my Alpine 5700's to see if they still worked. On the first one, I input the code and it works great. The second one seems to have had the code changed. 

So my question is, does anybody know how to reset the code to the original? I have been trying different numbers but it is taking forever. After three incorrect attempts you are locked out for an hour. 

I'll post some pics tonight.

TIA,

Pete


----------

